# الاحترام



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)

*الإحترام
هو من أجمل العلاقات الإنسانية والأساسية في الحياة وله دورٌ أساسي ومهم في الحياة لكي تستمر وتنمو. وهو العلاقة التي يجب أن تتوفر بين أي طرفين أو بين رجل وإمرأة من خلال عقد سر الزواج المقدس الذي به يشكِّلانِ معاً أسرةً عِمادُها التفاهم وأساسُها الحب والإحترام.
أمَّا التفاهم فيتم في فترة التعارف التي يقضيها الإثنان معاً، ففيها تتقارب الأفكار بينهما، وبها يتعرَّف كلاهما على الأمنيات والطموحات التي يرغب كلاًّ منهما تحقيقها. وبالتعارف يتم معرفة الأطباع والأمزجة التي يتحلَّى بها الآخر، و هنا يتوقف عليهما أن يتقبَّل أحدُهما الآخر كما هو.
ومن الخبرة الدينية والقيم البشرية نعرف أن الإحترام هو فرضٌ وواجبٌ أساسي لقيام أي علاقة بين طرفين. وبها تُبنى العلاقات بين الأطراف وتتكوّن الصداقات والخبرات الإنسانية والإجتماعية بينهم. كما أنَّ من خلال العلاقات ينشأ الحب المتبادل والشعور بالآخر وبضرورة إحترام الآخر وقبوله كما هو.
فالإحترام هو أساسٌ لترسيخ العلاقات بين الأفراد، بين الأصدقاء أو الأزواج أو الأبناء أو العائلات أو الجماعات فيما بينها.
فإذا كان بمقدورنا أن نجعل عالمَنا مليئاً بالحب والإحترام فما علينا إلاَّ أن نحيا بهذا الحب ونؤدي الإحترام للجميع، أيًّ كانت هويتُه أو جنسُه أو عِرقُه، وبذلك نبني ونحافظ على هذه الجنة.
ليس بالحب وحدَه نبني الحياة بل بالإحترام المتبادل، فسيدُنا يسوعَ المسيح هو أوَّلُ مَن أوصى بالاحترام عندما أوصانا جميعاً بٱحترام أهلنا وتقديرهم بقوله:
أكرم أباكَ وأُمَّكَ.*​


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2009)

> *ليس بالحب وحدَه نبني الحياة بل بالإحترام المتبادل، فسيدُنا يسوعَ المسيح هو أوَّلُ مَن أوصى بالاحترام عندما أوصانا جميعاً بٱحترام أهلنا وتقديرهم بقوله:
> أكرم أباكَ وأُمَّكَ.*


 
اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااائع 

شكراااااااااااااا يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا هابى ​ 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا هابى

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا يا هابى
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا هابى ​
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا هابى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> يسوع يباركك


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------

